# Recommend me a good online radio station



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a good rock/metal radio station I can get on the web to have on in the background whilst I'm working?

And by recommend, I mean something you actually recommend personally, as I know I can find some in 10 seconds on Google 

Cheers
Viper


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

I listen to this one quite a bit Linky

Last FM is quite good too :thumb:

Darren


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Cheers Darren :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

The best thing with Last FM, is that you can type in an artist/rock band you like, and it'll do a random loop off artist's/bands which are similar :thumb:


----------



## carlwhitley (Apr 11, 2007)

Can you do something similar with Spotify?


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

carlwhitley said:


> Can you do something similar with Spotify?


Exactly - the only station you need :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

DiscoDriver said:


> Exactly - the only station you need :thumb:


Yip I cant live without Spotify:lol:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

i like planetrock.com as it doesn't repeat all the time whch is nice when your working all day listening to it


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

ivor said:


> i like planetrock.com as it doesn't repeat all the time whch is nice when your working all day listening to it


Another vote for this. :thumb:


----------

